# Where Were the Bonefish at Andros



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

You check any of the Autec channels??


----------



## Bigbud (Dec 20, 2018)

Newman said:


> You check any of the Autec channels??


No we did not check the AUTEC channels. I did see some small muds in Grassy Creek but they came and went quickly. I have seen an old AUTEC basin with an estimated 2000 bones after a strong cold front. That is not what we had. BTT is going to check it out next March.


----------



## sidelock (Jan 31, 2011)

Glad to hear BTT is going to look into it and investigate. We have experienced similar occurrence and seen a dramatic decline in the last couple of years in another Bahamas location. Ideal conditions on otherwise productive flats that are normally swarming with bonefish have become virtually void of fish with very little sign if any at all. Our initial thought was that they were off the flats and gone to deeper water to spawn but for whatever reason didn't return for several weeks during our entire time there. I did see a swimming fish on our last visit that had very odd bleached like or faded blotching/markings on it . I just hope its not a wide spread disease that has decimated a large percentage of the fishery. I know that netting is not an issue with the particular location I'm talking about. Very concerning !


----------



## Newman (Jan 22, 2018)

Have seen them by the hundreds, if not thousands, in one of those channels around a full moon.
Rolling like tarpon on surface, swimming around together in a big brownish tan mass.
Neat to see, but not the most exciting fishing as the smaller males always get to the fly before the larger (sometimes giant) females, the sharks are also an issue.

Have also seen them pour into fresh creek at dusk with high water, to feed on migrating shrimp as the current maxes outgoing overnight. Again behaving more like tarpon or ladyfish, eating shrimp off the surface.

Glad BTT is going to check it out next year!! If anyone can glean some knowledge, it’s them.


----------

